# Easter dinner



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

After painting all weekend we're going to Olive Garden today. Most of my life Easter dinner was a nice ham. My daughter doesn't like ham so I never cook one. I envy anyone sitting down to ham dinner today. Yrs ago I used to bast hams with 7-Up to help wash off some sodium.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

We'll be going to have Pizza after church this morning - all you can eat buffet. Remains to be seen how many of the kids show up for church [prerequisite for me paying]


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

@Startingover funny you mention the salt problem with ham. Last one I cooked it came out so salty I had to boil it to be able to eat it. I'm now even farther down the road at eliminating salt so nor sure i could even boil out enough.

In another thread I mentioned I'm doing intermittent fasting (and doing very well with it) so unsure what I will be able to eat, so much is on the "never again list". May cook up a small turkey.

Bud


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

My grandmother used to serve Baked ham with Pineapple slices, and Maraschino cherries pinned to it with toothpicks. 

With the pineapple juice poured over it abut half-way done with cooking. 

ED


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Bud, I'm right there with you on eliminating salt. I whined to my Dr that I can't even eat out much now cause of sodium in restaurants. He had no sympathy an just said, "no, you can't". I logged on to "myfitnesspal" yrs ago and log most food I eat to verify sodium, fat, sugar, protein and fiber in what I eat daily. 

I'm too old to be working like I do :wink2: and recently bought some canned food for easy meals. Sodium content was sky high. Whats a girl to do? I've heard we need at least 500 mg daily to help our blood cell. (Òr something).

When you conside the sodium in natural foods, like eggs, it takes constant diligence to avoid sodium. 

Do you drink a lot of water to help flush out sodium? I consider a good day when I keep sodium under 1,500. We had pizza when painting this weekend and my sodium was over 3,000. It's like fighting a losing battle.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> Bud, I'm right there with you on eliminating salt. I whined to my Dr that I can't even eat out much now cause of sodium in restaurants. He had no sympathy an just said, "no, you can't". I logged on to "myfitnesspal" yrs ago and log most food I eat to verify sodium, fat, sugar, protein and fiber in what I eat daily.
> 
> I'm too old to be working like I do :wink2: and recently bought some canned food for easy meals. Sodium content was sky high. Whats a girl to do? I've heard we need at least 500 mg daily to help our blood cell. (Òr something).
> 
> ...


Did your salt shaker fall on the egg?:biggrin2: It's only 62mg/egg. But, youre right there seems to be salt everywhere if you buy ready-made food.

There's a Morton light salt that helps. I don't eat canned food very often, but I thought there was a lower salt section in the grocery store, years ago? Maybe it's only at places like Whole Foods now.

You'll feel tired & weak, if you don't get enough sodium or wash it out too much.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

I'm gonna have a nice, juicy top sirloin steak, with baked potato and salad on the side. My standard holiday dinner. Quick, easy, good and, not often (keep Mr. Heart happy). 

Ham is SO salty, egad, can't handle it anymore.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik, glad of reminder but those sneaky lil mg add up. 1,500 mg limit isn’t easy. Heres my day at only noon. If I ever won the lottery I want a live-in cook that fixes healthy appealing meals. 

View attachment 556727


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

We are going out to an Italian restaurant run by (literally) an older lady. She has two tables. One for a current reservation and one for an upcoming reservation in case table one isn't vacated in time. She prepares from scratch each meal and serves it, and cleans it all up by herself. Sort of like going to grandma's house when we were children. We have the last reservation of the day at 3pm.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> Nik, glad of reminder but those sneaky lil mg add up. 1,500 mg limit isn’t easy. Heres my day at only noon. If I ever won the lottery I want a live-in cook that fixes healthy appealing meals.
> 
> View attachment 556727


I wouldn't normally have said that about low sodium, but you sound like you push yourself pretty hard with DIY. Some days you feel too old to do the stuff could be low sodum, between Florida's heat, humidity & loss of salt thru perspiration.:wink2:


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

We had our Easter Dinner tonight. 

It was a Rack of Lamb, Smashed Potatoes, and Asparagus. And of course some Wine. 

The lamb was seasoned with a garlic rosemary salt mixture after being rubbed with some EVOO and allowed to warm up to room temperature. Also, the frenching of the bones by the store was cleaned up and the tips of the bones were wrapped in foil. 

The potatoes were steamed in the microwave with a bit of EVOO and kosher salt until soft and then smashed down a bit until the skins break open and some of the flesh is exposed. Then they are transferred to a saute pan with a bit of EVOO and browned. 

The Asparagus is steamed in a bit of lightly salted water until just tender and then put into the bowl that the potatoes were microwaved in. (Most of the EVOO and salt was wiped out) and covered in plastic wrapped. 

While all the prep was going on, I started the charcoal grill so that it had time to get the nice ash we all look for. 

When the charcoal was ready, I built a two storage fire (most of the coals pile on one side) and put the racks, fat side down, over the hottest part of the grill. This got a good sear on the rack and then I flipped them over to sear the other side. Once that is seared, I move then to a cooler part of the grill to continue cooking to a temp of 125 (Medium Rare)

One trick is to preheat the serving platter. Put it in the microwave for a minute or two and in most cases it will heat up the platter. 

Now comes the hard part, taking the meat off and waiting 5-10 minutes before carving it up. The reason you need to wait is for meat to relax and for the juices to be reabsorbed into the fibers of the meat. 

After the 5-10 minutes, or as long as you can wait, carve up the rack. I usually cut it into 2 bone pieces. 

Now be prepared for real "Finger Lickin' Good" eating.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Startingover said:


> Bud, I'm right there with you on eliminating salt. I whined to my Dr that I can't even eat out much now cause of sodium in restaurants. He had no sympathy an just said, "no, you can't". I logged on to "myfitnesspal" yrs ago and log most food I eat to verify sodium, fat, sugar, protein and fiber in what I eat daily.
> 
> I'm too old to be working like I do :wink2: and recently bought some canned food for easy meals. Sodium content was sky high. Whats a girl to do? I've heard we need at least 500 mg daily to help our blood cell. (Òr something).
> 
> ...


For all my health concerns, (High Blood Pressure, High Cholesterol, Obese, and a few other things) my doc has never told me to restrict my salt intake. 

I have been reducing my salt intake on my own though. I normally don't use much salt in cooking, I use a lot of herbs and spices and then use Finishing Salt to provide that sodium bite.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

de-nagorg said:


> My grandmother used to serve Baked ham with Pineapple slices, and Maraschino cherries pinned to it with toothpicks.
> 
> With the pineapple juice poured over it abut half-way done with cooking.
> 
> ED


Pineapple Slices and Maraschino Cherries took me right to dessert.....Cast iron skillet baked pineapple upside down cake. :smile:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

kwikfishron said:


> Pineapple Slices and Maraschino Cherries took me right to dessert.....Cast iron skillet baked pineapple upside down cake. :smile:


Yep, I have my grandmothers skillet, and recipe for that .

And don't forget the brown Sugar, in there as well.:wink2:


ED


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

When I was a kid, we couldn't afford nice cuts of meat, ham, etc. for every day meals. My favorite was sliced Spam with pineapple ring halves. The pineapple juice was introduced to brown sugar and poured over the meat and pineapple and it was baked.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

kwikfishron said:


> Pineapple Slices and Maraschino Cherries took me right to dessert.....Cast iron skillet baked pineapple upside down cake. :smile:


You just hit one of my main weaknesses, I dearly love pineapple upside down cake. I like the topping to be a little thick and chewy. :smile:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

de-nagorg said:


> Yep, I have my grandmothers skillet, and recipe for that .
> 
> And don't forget the brown Sugar, in there as well.:wink2:
> 
> ...


That has got to be the best ever.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

My favorite baked potatoes are “twice stuffed”. Had them yrs ago at a restaurant then made up my own recipe to duplicate those. 

Bake, slice top off, scoop potato out, mash with sour cream a bit of butter, tiny bit fresh minced onion and shredded cheddar. Back in oven to barely brown top!

Bud, how do you manage your intermittent fasting?. Wish I could the day after over indulging, like Easter. 

As it turns out what we spent at Olive Garden Easter was expensive. I think next holiday, if we don’t cook, I’ll price take out dinners. We did each have one $5 drink. Mine was a blue something the other was an adult lemonade. Both good.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

@Startingover, "Bud, how do you manage your intermittent fasting?"

Just had breakfast at 9:30, previous last food was 2PM day before, 19 plus hours and still wasn't especially hungry. It was a good breakfast and my late lunch today will be modest and then NOTHING besides water and coffee. When I first tried the Atkins died they called it ketosis, when the need to eat just goes away. I did really well back then for 6 months but then let myself slide. This time the need is primarily blood pressure and sugar so more motivated but whatever they call it, sliding into this zero need for food is amazing. Cooked 3 dozen fat CC cookies for a gift last night and didn't even lick the beater.

I keep looking behind myself expecting the fat monster to sneak up and attack me but so far so good, 3 solid weeks. Wish me luck.

Bud


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Bud9051 said:


> @Startingover, "Bud, how do you manage your intermittent fasting?"
> 
> Just had breakfast at 9:30, previous last food was 2PM day before, 19 plus hours and still wasn't especially hungry. It was a good breakfast and my late lunch today will be modest and then NOTHING besides water and coffee. When I first tried the Atkins died they called it ketosis, when the need to eat just goes away. I did really well back then for 6 months but then let myself slide. This time the need is primarily blood pressure and sugar so more motivated but whatever they call it, sliding into this zero need for food is amazing. Cooked 3 dozen fat CC cookies for a gift last night and didn't even lick the beater.
> 
> ...


That is fantastic, I do wish you much luck. If I can ever get back on the low carb wagon, I will be happy.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Ya, carbs are for very active people. I've been low carbing for some time but now almost zero. I learned on Atkins that you have to allow some. It is like being married and a pretty lady walks by and the guy's eyes follow. I can look at all of the old favorite foods, insert long list, but cannot touch.

When I complain to my family about not being able to cook anymore because I cannot eat it they say "bring it on". In addition to the 3 doz cookies I will be making a chicken pot pie and a pot of broccoli and cheese soup today. Not sure I'm doing them any favors, but dieting has to come from within.

Bud


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Bud, congratulations to you. I know it isn’t easy and you should be proud of yourself. 

“Eat to live, don’t live to eat”


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@Bud, how long have you been on this diet? Is there a lot of research on this diet for diabetics? Do you have to check your blood sugar more frequently to prevent hypoglycemia?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@Startingover, a higher calorie low calorie diet might give you more satisfaction. You can still lose weight. You're pretty active. With low calorie, your body thinks it's starving & slows metabolism down. So, it's a waste of effort.

Plus, ketosis can make you smell & have greasy skin. ;D


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> higher calorie low calorie diet



What is this high calorie low calorie diet of which you speak? :biggrin2:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

*Re: Easteor dinner*



Dave Sal said:


> What is this high calorie low calorie diet of which you speak? :biggrin2:


Is that wishful thinking? :biggrin2: I wrote higher calorie low calorie. First you have to figure out how many calories you normally consume.

A 1000 cal diet will make your body think it's starving & slow your metabolism, which defeats the purpose. 1400 - 1600 cal will still cause loss of weight, but make you happier.:wink2: Less wrinkles, too.

It depends on your normal number of calories burned. A football player burns enormous # of calories. But, they often get fat when they retire.

Also, increasing carbs makes you hold water pounds. That's why people lose so much, so quickly, when they cut back on carbs.

Dave- I don't think you really wanted to know.:smile:


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Nik333 said:


> @*Bud* , how long have you been on this diet? Is there a lot of research on this diet for diabetics? Do you have to check your blood sugar more frequently to prevent hypoglycemia?


I do check blood sugar frequently but 135 has been my lowest in a couple of years. Currently ranging in the 200 to 250, but a lot better than 300's. Currently on 500 mg of Metformin. 

I did find some information on IF but didn't research a lot as less food has been on my target list for a long time. IF combines less food and a longer time interval for the body to deal with what I have eaten. Combined with low carb seems to work great.

Only tumbling block so far (started April 1) is constipation. I have always had that problem so have a handful of ways to deal with it, but sending very small amounts of food through my system plus the low carb does complicate things. A top priority for IF has to be what you eat and that will vary for everyone.

T have talked to two other people who are one IF and they are both doing great, although relatively new.

Anyone who has tried to lose weight knows there is a monster right around the corner. The key is dealing with that monster when he shows up and getting right back on track. Eating for good health and weight loss is for the rest of your life.

Bud


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Bud9051 said:


> I do check blood sugar frequently but 135 has been my lowest in a couple of years. Currently ranging in the 200 to 250, but a lot better than 300's. Currently on 500 mg of Metformin.
> 
> I did find some information on IF but didn't research a lot as less food has been on my target list for a long time. IF combines less food and a longer time interval for the body to deal with what I have eaten. Combined with low carb seems to work great.
> 
> ...


I looked up research before I asked. There's very little research but there does seem to be a consensus among endocrinologists that frq. BS checks are needed. Good luck.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I’ve heard deprivation leads to binging. Usually I do better with small meals and healthy snacks in between. Which may keep your blood sugar level. I grew up with 3 meals a day and not much allowed between or “ I’d spoil my supper”. 

Till I moved here when I was doing 30 mile bike rides my Dr wanted me to have 90 g of protein daily. That wasn’t easy. 

By the time you eat everything healthy there’s not much room for fun junk food. The only time I get enough potassium is summer if I eat 1/2 a watermelon!


----------

